# New Truball Fang 3 ~Pics and quick review~



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Well initial impressions were very good but I cannot recommend this release at this time. Something is wrong with it causing it to mis fire at half draw and that is at the stiffest trigger setting. Broke two arrows and will have a very sore jaw tomorrow. Someone else posted that they received four at their shop and all were misfiring. Stay away!!


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

why dont you contact TRUBALL first and talk to them and get it straightened out, instead of just going from "their great" to 5 hours later to "stay away" theirs some kinda setting maybe , as you said theres NO travel so something isnt right. I played with one in vegas and they had several there. theres something else going on, i know their not gonna release a new product without extensive testing and with some weights much higher than any bow can pull.....


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

dwagoner said:


> why dont you contact TRUBALL first and talk to them and get it straightened out, instead of just going from "their great" to 5 hours later to "stay away" theirs some kinda setting maybe , as you said theres NO travel so something isnt right. I played with one in vegas and they had several there. theres something else going on, i know their not gonna release a new product without extensive testing and with some weights much higher than any bow can pull.....


I plan on contacting them. But I can't write a good review and then not report a problem with it that is potentially dangerous! Another member reported the same issue with four more of them so it obviously isn't just a setting. I tried three different settings and was doing just fine until about every 15-20th shot misfired. If I had it set wrong it would do it all the time. I am not a rookie when it comes to a thumb release!


----------



## osoutfitters (Nov 6, 2009)

dwagoner said:


> why dont you contact TRUBALL first and talk to them and get it straightened out, instead of just going from "their great" to 5 hours later to "stay away" theirs some kinda setting maybe , as you said theres NO travel so something isnt right. I played with one in vegas and they had several there. theres something else going on, i know their not gonna release a new product without extensive testing and with some weights much higher than any bow can pull.....



Truball is aware of it. I talked to a tech last week after my first issue and told me there was no possible way could be miss firing. And we talked about possible fixes and stuff. Was helpful and informative. So I believed him and did more testing. After having four different ones all miss firing at all setting with and without springs called back and talked to Bill and made aware and He said he wanted them back. I dont think that people are bashing the product just making people aware . I can say my jaw hurts also. The release feels nice and shoots great before miss fires started. I will give another shot when get them back. Truball has great customer service and a great product.


----------



## osoutfitters (Nov 6, 2009)

flinginairos said:


> I plan on contacting them. But I can't write a good review and then not report a problem with it that is potentially dangerous! Another member reported the same issue with four more of them so it obviously isn't just a setting. I tried three different settings and was doing just fine until about every 15-20th shot misfired. If I had it set wrong it would do it all the time. I am not a rookie when it comes to a thumb release!


Correct I would get about 20 -30 arrows off before would miss fire. First would miss fire at full draw then next arrow would miss fire with barely starting to draw.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I for one am glad the OP posted the info on mis firing cause now when mine shows up I'll be sure to watch out and make sure i don't get a sore jaw!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

osoutfitters said:


> Truball is aware of it. I talked to a tech last week after my first issue and told me there was no possible way could be miss firing. And we talked about possible fixes and stuff. Was helpful and informative. So I believed him and did more testing. After having four different ones all miss firing at all setting with and without springs called back and talked to Bill and made aware and He said he wanted them back. I dont think that people are bashing the product just making people aware . I can say my jaw hurts also. The release feels nice and shoots great before miss fires started. I will give another shot when get them back. Truball has great customer service and a great product.


Let me know when you get them back. I am curious to see what the fix is. Truball is a great company and I am in no way bashing them. I have shot their stuff for years. They just have some kinks to work out that's all


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

bowtech2006 said:


> I for one am glad the OP posted the info on mis firing cause now when mine shows up I'll be sure to watch out and make sure i don't get a sore jaw!


Man when a 72lb bow lets go at half draw you see stars and that's no joke! LOL


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

flinginairos said:


> Man when a 72lb bow lets go at half draw you see stars and that's no joke! LOL


Yeah I had a 76lbs 82nd airborne go off on me with my carter addiction that "I" set to light and cut my lip and had a yellow spot a few days later on my face it hurt so glad no one saw it lol.


----------



## OlBigPoint (Sep 24, 2004)

Where did u get ur fang from? I've got one coming from Lancaster. Should be here Monday. Now you've got me worried about my purchase....


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I'm sure TruBall will take care of it for you.

I never draw a bow straight back ,I pull it away from my face than just bring it back .I had a rope brake once ,Never again .


----------



## OlBigPoint (Sep 24, 2004)

Did u mess w the trigger travel adjustments at all? Sounds like it was set too low causing misfire. From my understanding u should set trigger tension up first then set the trigger travel for that specific adjustment. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## BGS (Jun 13, 2006)

I manage the T.R.U. Ball factory and talked with the dealer with four Fang releases over the phone, as I was one of the few to make it to work in the bad snowstorm that just hit the east coast. He agreed to send them back at our cost so we can see what is going on and I thanked him for letting us know. I'm sure that we'll be able to take care of whatever happened quickly. We've built a reputation for quality and dependability through millions of quality release aids over the past 20 years and you can be sure that we care! We are one of the few family-owned archery manufacturers left who make our releases in the United States. Our 95 employees will do whatever it takes to ensure you get a quality product!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

OlBigPoint said:


> Did u mess w the trigger travel adjustments at all? Sounds like it was set too low causing misfire. From my understanding u should set trigger tension up first then set the trigger travel for that specific adjustment. Correct me if I'm wrong.


Yes and before drawing my bow I tested it several times on a string. It's not a setting issue because it does it at all settings!


----------



## OlBigPoint (Sep 24, 2004)

That sux!!! Hope mine doesn't have the same issues. If it does I'm sure truball will make it right


----------



## OlBigPoint (Sep 24, 2004)

Of you guys that had issues with yours, where did you order them from? I'm kinda wondering if they got a bad batch of them or something.....has happened with other archery products before. Mine is coming from Lancaster so I will play with it as soon as it arrives and give feedback on this issue if it happens to me.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

OlBigPoint said:


> Of you guys that had issues with yours, where did you order them from? I'm kinda wondering if they got a bad batch of them or something.....has happened with other archery products before. Mine is coming from Lancaster so I will play with it as soon as it arrives and give feedback on this issue if it happens to me.


Got mine from a dealer on eBay. Not sure of the name will have to check


----------



## Greenmachine69 (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm glad I held off on the purchase of the fang now. I hate to see this happen with a product but I completely expect truball to make it right.


----------



## BGS (Jun 13, 2006)

This has got us really perplexed at the factory. We've done extensive testing on the Fangs before sending out the first one, our assembly supervisor has hundreds of shots through the one he purchased the first week of sales with no issues, and we've shot 500 shots through one that was assembled on Friday with 500 more shots to go. We test each Fang that comes off the line to 100 lbs on a shooting machine before packaging. In all of this, we have been unable to duplicate the issues you guys are having. Please get them back to us right away so that we can investigate your individual releases thoroughly. We want to make sure that our reputation for integrity, quality, and dependability lasts for many decades to come. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

BGS said:


> This has got us really perplexed at the factory. We've done extensive testing on the Fangs before sending out the first one, our assembly supervisor has hundreds of shots through the one he purchased the first week of sales with no issues, and we've shot 500 shots through one that was assembled on Friday with 500 more shots to go. We test each Fang that comes off the line to 100 lbs on a shooting machine before packaging. In all of this, we have been unable to duplicate the issues you guys are having. Please get them back to us right away so that we can investigate your individual releases thoroughly. We want to make sure that our reputation for integrity, quality, and dependability lasts for many decades to come. Thanks so much for your help!


Thanks for the info! Mine will be on its way back to you tomorrow for inspection. I am curious to see what is found. Hopefully you can duplicate the problem and find a fix. Just thinking out loud here, but could the slide mechanism that locks the release to the d loop somehow cuz the sear to partially disengage when sliding into the lock position?


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I just messed with mine a bit. I got it to misfire three times by pulling on a piece of d loop mounted to my work bench. I probably pulled and fired it about 100 times so it definitely doesn't happen often.


----------



## Tinfoil (May 4, 2010)

BGS said:


> This has got us really perplexed at the factory. We've done extensive testing on the Fangs before sending out the first one, our assembly supervisor has hundreds of shots through the one he purchased the first week of sales with no issues, and we've shot 500 shots through one that was assembled on Friday with 500 more shots to go. We test each Fang that comes off the line to 100 lbs on a shooting machine before packaging. In all of this, we have been unable to duplicate the issues you guys are having. Please get them back to us right away so that we can investigate your individual releases thoroughly. We want to make sure that our reputation for integrity, quality, and dependability lasts for many decades to come. Thanks so much for your help!


One thing you might try while you are retesting the releases and to remember. Not everyone draws the release at the same angle. Some draw with different angle torque on the D loop. Draw one at say 30* only, one at 45*only, one at 90*only, one at 180* only. Anyway just a thought. Hope you get everything worked out. HH Jerry


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

[video]https://www.dropbox.com/s/c5cu3h310mj8qt6/Fang34final.mp4[/video]

Here is a link to a video on how to properly adjust and fire the Fang 3 and Fang 4.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

BGS said:


> This has got us really perplexed at the factory. We've done extensive testing on the Fangs before sending out the first one, our assembly supervisor has hundreds of shots through the one he purchased the first week of sales with no issues, and we've shot 500 shots through one that was assembled on Friday with 500 more shots to go. We test each Fang that comes off the line to 100 lbs on a shooting machine before packaging. In all of this, we have been unable to duplicate the issues you guys are having. Please get them back to us right away so that we can investigate your individual releases thoroughly. We want to make sure that our reputation for integrity, quality, and dependability lasts for many decades to come. Thanks so much for your help!


TRU Ball will step up and find out what the issues are. They are top notch!


----------



## bladerunnerXT (Dec 1, 2009)

Mine just got here from Lancaster Archery. I'll keep it in the package until I hear what the issue is. I like my teeth right where they are. Looks like a great product and is very well machined. Thanks for the heads up guys and I look forward to shooting this release for 2014. Keep me posted of any solution to the problem.


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

bladerunnerXT said:


> Mine just got here from Lancaster Archery. I'll keep it in the package until I hear what the issue is. I like my teeth right where they are. Looks like a great product and is very well machined. Thanks for the heads up guys and I look forward to shooting this release for 2014. Keep me posted of any solution to the problem.


They have not found any problems with the Fang at all. People are just setting the trigger too light and misfiring them.
When you take your Fang out of the package install the Yellow spring and there will be no problems at all.
Or leave it without a spring, some people just can't handle a light trigger and blame the product for their lack of ability to shoot.....


----------



## Greenmachine69 (Sep 6, 2013)

Kellg79 said:


> They have not found any problems with the Fang at all. People are just setting the trigger too light and misfiring them.
> When you take your Fang out of the package install the Yellow spring and there will be no problems at all.
> Or leave it without a spring, some people just can't handle a light trigger and blame the product for their lack of ability to shoot.....


So are you implying that everyone here that had a misfire is doing it wrong and there isn't actually a problem with the product?


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

I think that people here are adjusting them incorrectly because I have not had a single problem but setting them too light can cause the problem people are having so it's the only reason that makes sense? Have they tried the medium spring? I haven't heard one say they have tried this.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Kellg79 said:


> They have not found any problems with the Fang at all. People are just setting the trigger too light and misfiring them.
> When you take your Fang out of the package install the Yellow spring and there will be no problems at all.
> Or leave it without a spring, some people just can't handle a light trigger and blame the product for their lack of ability to shoot.....


Dude, your insulting my intelligence. Mine is NOT set too light. I will bet my paycheck on it! I have the yellow spring installed with the adjustment screw backed almost all the way out which makes for a firm trigger. Read my earlier post where I said that I got it to misfire three times with those settings on a piece of rope pulling with good pressure. It did it three times out of 100 or so. That is not a setting issue I don't care what you say!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Kellg79 said:


> I think that people here are adjusting them incorrectly because I have not had a single problem but setting them too light can cause the problem people are having so it's the only reason that makes sense? Have they tried the medium spring? I haven't heard one say they have tried this.


Yes. Medium and firm springs were tried with mine.


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

I have not had a single problem with mine. If you send it in then they will fix your problem. I did not mean to insult anyone. I just don't like seeing an awesome release being bashed for an easy fix.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

just a thought, looking at the jaws, could the D loops be slipping thru the jaws when pulling back????


----------



## bladerunnerXT (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm guessing this is not user error. Like I said, I will wait to see the results of further testing.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Kellg79 said:


> I have not had a single problem with mine. If you send it in then they will fix your problem. I did not mean to insult anyone. I just don't like seeing an awesome release being bashed for an easy fix.


I'm glad you aren't having problems. But that doesn't mean there can't be a problem with others. I thought the same thing you said the first time I did it. I thought I might have bumped the trigger but after two more times I knew that wasn't the case. Like I said earlier, I am in no way bashing Truball or the release. I really like the release and can't wait to get it fixed and shooting again!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeah I am sure TRU Ball will work with you and get it fixed.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Bees said:


> just a thought, looking at the jaws, could the D loops be slipping thru the jaws when pulling back????


It's a hook. Not a set of jaws. I've had that happen on other release though. Punched myself three times that day as well LOL!


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Wonder what was the heaviest poundage TRU Ball tested with this release.[Later


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

bladerunnerXT said:


> Mine just got here from Lancaster Archery. I'll keep it in the package until I hear what the issue is. I like my teeth right where they are. Looks like a great product and is very well machined. Thanks for the heads up guys and I look forward to shooting this release for 2014. Keep me posted of any solution to the problem.


I wish my post office would deliver on president day.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> 
> Wonder what was the heaviest poundage TRU Ball tested with this release.[Later


on another thread the guy working for tru ball said 100lbs is what they were tested at. Idk if thats the highest or not


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

BGS said:


> This has got us really perplexed at the factory. We've done extensive testing on the Fangs before sending out the first one, our assembly supervisor has hundreds of shots through the one he purchased the first week of sales with no issues, and we've shot 500 shots through one that was assembled on Friday with 500 more shots to go. We test each Fang that comes off the line to 100 lbs on a shooting machine before packaging. In all of this, we have been unable to duplicate the issues you guys are having. Please get them back to us right away so that we can investigate your individual releases thoroughly. We want to make sure that our reputation for integrity, quality, and dependability lasts for many decades to come. Thanks so much for your help!


Kudos to a great company!


----------



## WheelinArcher (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know. I never felt that you were "bashing" TruBall, only warning AT members. I currently have three TruBall releases and love the quality of their product. I do plan on purchasing a Fang 4 and because of your post, I plan on waiting until the reviews are good. I know TruBall will make it "right" and if there is an issue with its design, they will resolve it quickly. This will be my first BT release and I want to make sure it works perfect before ordering one...thanks again and good luck!!!



flinginairos said:


> Well initial impressions were very good but I cannot recommend this release at this time. Something is wrong with it causing it to mis fire at half draw and that is at the stiffest trigger setting. Broke two arrows and will have a very sore jaw tomorrow. Someone else posted that they received four at their shop and all were misfiring. Stay away!!


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks BGS for the quick responses and letting us know that TRU Ball is working as hard as they can to find/resolve the issues people are having! That shows how great of a company TRU Ball is and how far they are willing to go to take care of us! 

www.truball.com


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

I hope they get it all worked out. I hope you come back to this thread when you get it back to let us know what the deal was and if its good now. I am wanting to try one but will hold off just a little bit.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> Wonder what was the heaviest poundage TRU Ball tested with this release.[Later


im sure they test to 100% over what bows are made today to, 80# being tops you can buy. and possibly more.....


----------



## bladerunnerXT (Dec 1, 2009)

This is why I changed my shipping from USPS to UPS...lol.



bowtech2006 said:


> I wish my post office would deliver on president day.


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

I love my Fang buckle release! So much that I bought two!!


BGS said:


> I manage the T.R.U. Ball factory and talked with the dealer with four Fang releases over the phone, as I was one of the few to make it to work in the bad snowstorm that just hit the east coast. He agreed to send them back at our cost so we can see what is going on and I thanked him for letting us know. I'm sure that we'll be able to take care of whatever happened quickly. We've built a reputation for quality and dependability through millions of quality release aids over the past 20 years and you can be sure that we care! We are one of the few family-owned archery manufacturers left who make our releases in the United States. Our 95 employees will do whatever it takes to ensure you get a quality product!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

jmack73 said:


> I love my Fang buckle release! So much that I bought two!!


I have two Short N Sweets that I have been using for years. I have a hard time switching to anything else because they are so good!


----------



## PAJason (Jan 23, 2010)

I love my Short and Sweet!! I hope my Fang 3 coming is okay, will test it repeatedly with just a loop and handle before on my bow.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

PAJason said:


> I love my Short and Sweet!! I hope my Fang 3 coming is okay, will test it repeatedly with just a loop and handle before on my bow.


Test it several times before drawing your bow. Mine only did it a few times out of maybe 100 shots


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

bowtechnow said:


> I hope they get it all worked out. I hope you come back to this thread when you get it back to let us know what the deal was and if its good now. I am wanting to try one but will hold off just a little bit.


I will personally keep up to date and make sure I keep the AT in the loop!


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

Kellg79 said:


> I will personally keep up to date and make sure I keep the AT in the loop!


Thanks.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

To the op, i hear you changing springs and changing the adjustment on the spring tension but I am not hearing you adjusting the creep of the release. I have a feeling that you set the release to have absolutely no creep and you are sitting on the edge getting misfires. You have to adjust the creep of the release along with the spring tension to find a safe and strong shooting setting.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Padgett said:


> To the op, i hear you changing springs and changing the adjustment on the spring tension but I am not hearing you adjusting the creep of the release. I have a feeling that you set the release to have absolutely no creep and you are sitting on the edge getting misfires. You have to adjust the creep of the release along with the spring tension to find a safe and strong shooting setting.


You dont adjust spring tension on it other than just putting the spring in and putting the set screw back in place. I adjusted the "creep" as your calling it well past the factory setting towards the stiffer side. There is no way it should have misfired. I adjusted the release just like the video posted and then took the screw out way past the safe point just to make sure. If it was a setting issue it would do it all the time, not 3 out of 100 shots.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I am a tinkering kind of guy and I would just take it apart and study it and find out what is going on, while you are in there polish the sears and basically do a trigger job on it and get it really shooting good.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Padgett said:


> I am a tinkering kind of guy and I would just take it apart and study it and find out what is going on, while you are in there polish the sears and basically do a trigger job on it and get it really shooting good.


I am like that most of time as well, but on a brand new release I shouldnt have to tear it apart and risk damaging it just to trouble shoot it. I'll send it back and see what they find in hopes of them fixing the problem for future releases as well.


----------



## westdraw (Jan 8, 2009)

I appreciate this thread and will keep an eye on it as I am planning on purchasing one.


----------



## lefty56 (May 10, 2013)

Triball is a good company and they will solve the problem. But, does this release have a double roller sear? Because they can be tricky to adjust.


----------



## OlBigPoint (Sep 24, 2004)

Just got my fang 3 in today from Lancaster and have a recorded 93 shots in it so far and not a single misfire. I am shooting it just like it came from factory as well. It is very crisp and no trigger travel. Gonna put more shots in later tonite.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

OlBigPoint said:


> Just got my fang 3 in today from Lancaster and have a recorded 93 shots in it so far and not a single misfire. I am shooting it just like it came from factory as well. It is very crisp and no trigger travel. Gonna put more shots in later tonite.


Good to hear!! Just sent mine back today, looking forward to getting it back!


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Got my 4 finger today from lancaster, only 25 shots out of a 50lbs bow and no misfires yet, but with the heavy spring in it the "fang" wont reset I have to reset it with my finger everytime, but with factory setting it resets and shoots great.

fast review: factory setting I really like with no trigger travel and crisp release. I like the desgin itself alot, the looks are awesome.

the only con is the size its small for a four finger I think I have really big hands and my fingers flow over the finger groves. but that just due to my hands not anything to do with the release. i can close my hand and you cant see the release. lol


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

How stiff can you get it? I like them stiff.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

bowtechnow said:


> How stiff can you get it? I like them stiff.


With the red spring it would be pretty stiff


----------



## coryshivers (Jan 8, 2014)

Wondering where thumb placement is when drawing? With my thumb behind the trigger release, I cant get it to misfire. So I changed my grip and my thumb fits well on end of release with peg in palm of hand, and I thought it misfired but realized that with thumb on end of release its very easy to put slight pressure on trigger bracket and cause it to release on draw. Definitely gonna have to keep my thumb behind trigger when drawing with release for me, but that's what I was used to anyway.


----------



## bladerunnerXT (Dec 1, 2009)

jmack73 said:


> I love my Fang buckle release! So much that I bought two!!


Just wondering if the fang eats up your D loop. After inspecting my new Fang 4, I noticed the edges on top and bottom look a bit square. Inside is smooth and polished...just wondering.


----------



## OlBigPoint (Sep 24, 2004)

Second round this evening still hasn't produced a misfire. Maybe I just got a good one. Tomorrow I think I am gonna play around with the different springs in attempt to get it to misfire. So far its worked flawless for me.


----------



## bladerunnerXT (Dec 1, 2009)

Can't shoot mine til the bow is back from the shop. New custom strings/cables, rest and arrows. Complete setup change for 2014. I'll let you know how my Fang 4 shoots once I get it back in a week.


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

bladerunnerXT said:


> Just wondering if the fang eats up your D loop. After inspecting my new Fang 4, I noticed the edges on top and bottom look a bit square. Inside is smooth and polished...just wondering.


I haven't noticed any wear but any hook style release will tear it up a little..


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Kellg79 said:


> I haven't noticed any wear but any hook style release will tear it up a little..


My truball Short N Sweet wears on the loop a little bit but not bad. I'd say the Fang will be the same if not a little better.


----------



## bladerunnerXT (Dec 1, 2009)

Any word back yet from T.R.U. Ball on possible cause of premature release issues. I'll be following this thread for updates before I start shooting it. In the winter here in the North East I shoot in the house, so releasing at half draw and sending arrows into the walls of my basement are not much fun. Please keep me posted....

Mike B. from NH


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

bladerunnerXT said:


> Any word back yet from T.R.U. Ball on possible cause of premature release issues. I'll be following this thread for updates before I start shooting it. In the winter here in the North East I shoot in the house, so releasing at half draw and sending arrows into the walls of my basement are not much fun. Please keep me posted....
> 
> Mike B. from NH


No word yet. I will post back when I do though!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

I believe most of the issues can be fixed with these 2 videos made by T.R.U. Ball. From talking to people and seeing them shoot, resetting the sear seemed to be looked over during the firing process even though it is very important. Here is a link to those videos again and hopefully this can solve your issues if you having them.
Part 1:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=675qDlQPx1o&feature=c4-overview&list=UUOgMsVRzoO3kiavF95LNJLw
Part 2:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgQtLLyaEJ8&feature=c4-overview&list=UUOgMsVRzoO3kiavF95LNJLw


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Kellg79 said:


> I believe most of the issues can be fixed with these 2 videos made by T.R.U. Ball. From talking to people and seeing them shoot, resetting the sear seemed to be looked over during the firing process even though it is very important. Here is a link to those videos again and hopefully this can solve your issues if you having them.
> Part 1:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=675qDlQPx1o&feature=c4-overview&list=UUOgMsVRzoO3kiavF95LNJLw
> Part 2:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgQtLLyaEJ8&feature=c4-overview&list=UUOgMsVRzoO3kiavF95LNJLw


I wonder if its OK to reset the hook with your finger? I know on mine, after the shot sometimes the hook was open so I just flipped it down with my finger to reset it and then shot again.


----------



## BGS (Jun 13, 2006)

OFFICIAL FACTORY RESPONSE: The Fang was designed to be an extremely light trigger release. Unlike many other extremely light dual sear releases that use a cocking lever to set the release that keeps the thumb off the trigger, the Fang re-sets using the trigger as the cocking lever (or by closing the jaw directly) and some users will move the trigger closer to the firing point. Due to many users inability to sense or feel this light amount of sensitivity, or the inability of users to even realize whether they have touched the trigger after resetting the jaw (we've tried to illustrate this in videos), our engineers at the factory have decided to raise the pressure to a slightly higher low pressure adjustment range by installing a heavier spring in the interior firing mechanism. This spring is not the interchangeable spring that is included in the package. The Travel adjustment range was also increased to provide users a broader capability to adjust the release to a Safe setting. These two design changes should make the release accessible to a broader public to use the light trigger Fang series handheld releases successfully, from the experienced archer to the beginning archer. Please realize that a trigger is the activator to fire the shot...DO NOT TOUCH THE TRIGGER AFTER RESETTING THE JAW UNTIL READY TO SHOOT!!!"


----------



## BGS (Jun 13, 2006)

Flinginairos: I tried to reply to your PM about using our account to return your release. You may need to take it to a UPS Store and use our address.

Tomorrow's Resources Unlimited, Inc. (T.R.U. Ball Release)
131 Crennel Drive
Madison Heights. VA 24572

It should work with the account number I gave you last week.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

bladerunnerXT said:


> Just wondering if the fang eats up your D loop. After inspecting my new Fang 4, I noticed the edges on top and bottom look a bit square. Inside is smooth and polished...just wondering.


 I have over a 1000 shots through my fang and my d loop is perfectly fine!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

BGS said:


> OFFICIAL FACTORY RESPONSE: The Fang was designed to be an extremely light trigger release. Unlike many other extremely light dual sear releases that use a cocking lever to set the release that keeps the thumb off the trigger, the Fang re-sets using the trigger as the cocking lever (or by closing the jaw directly) and some users will move the trigger closer to the firing point. Due to many users inability to sense or feel this light amount of sensitivity, or the inability of users to even realize whether they have touched the trigger after resetting the jaw (we've tried to illustrate this in videos), our engineers at the factory have decided to raise the pressure to a slightly higher low pressure adjustment range by installing a heavier spring in the interior firing mechanism. This spring is not the interchangeable spring that is included in the package. The Travel adjustment range was also increased to provide users a broader capability to adjust the release to a Safe setting. These two design changes should make the release accessible to a broader public to use the light trigger Fang series handheld releases successfully, from the experienced archer to the beginning archer. Please realize that a trigger is the activator to fire the shot...DO NOT TOUCH THE TRIGGER AFTER RESETTING THE JAW UNTIL READY TO SHOOT!!!"


Thanks for the response BGS. I shipped my release back last week, shoot me a PM if you got it. I cleared my inbox thanks!


----------



## westdraw (Jan 8, 2009)

that is great customer service. I think i will give one a try!

Has anyone seen this at cabelas? Is this a color mistake on their website or something they get to sell that is different?


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

Wonder how long I should wait to order a Fang. So I know for sure it is one of the upgraded releases. Is Truball going to recall the ones all ready on the market for sale?


----------



## westdraw (Jan 8, 2009)

Tn10point said:


> Wonder how long I should wait to order a Fang. So I know for sure it is one of the upgraded releases. Is Truball going to recall the ones all ready on the market for sale?


good question. would like to know as well.


----------



## BGS (Jun 13, 2006)

westdraw said:


> that is great customer service. I think i will give one a try!
> 
> Has anyone seen this at cabelas? Is this a color mistake on their website or something they get to sell that is different?


@westdraw: This is a Cabela's exclusive with an Olive Drab Hook and Trigger and a Buckle Strap. They wanted something special that would make them the best of the best! This is a great option! 

As for the Fangs already on the market, they are great and should work well for everyone as long as they realize that they are made to have extremely light tension. What will be coming from the factory from now on will actually be a little stiffer so you can get your thumb on it. We really encourage everyone to watch the videos that were listed earlier in this post to understand this more.


----------



## bladerunnerXT (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for the response Ben. As a hunter I'm not sure I want a hair trigger in the woods. How do I go about exchanging my current release? Thru Lancaster or T.R.U. ball?


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

bladerunnerXT said:


> Thanks for the response Ben. As a hunter I'm not sure I want a hair trigger in the woods. How do I go about exchanging my current release? Thru Lancaster or T.R.U. ball?


To add to bladerunnerXT question. Can I purchase a upgraded Fang directly from Truball. If not how will we know which one we are buying. I really want a 4 finger Fang. But only if it is one that has been upgraded.


----------



## westdraw (Jan 8, 2009)

BGS said:


> @westdraw: This is a Cabela's exclusive with an Olive Drab Hook and Trigger and a Buckle Strap. They wanted something special that would make them the best of the best! This is a great option!
> 
> As for the Fangs already on the market, they are great and should work well for everyone as long as they realize that they are made to have extremely light tension. What will be coming from the factory from now on will actually be a little stiffer so you can get your thumb on it. We really encourage everyone to watch the videos that were listed earlier in this post to understand this more.


Thank you for the response!


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

bladerunnerXT said:


> Thanks for the response Ben. As a hunter I'm not sure I want a hair trigger in the woods. How do I go about exchanging my current release? Thru Lancaster or T.R.U. ball?


It comes with different springs so once you put those in it will not be a hair trigger any more. Most people want a hair trigger so it comes stock from the factory without a spring installed for the lightest trigger.


----------



## bladerunnerXT (Dec 1, 2009)

I believe the spring he is refering to that has been changed from the factory is internal and NOT the included springs in the package. I have the heavy spring currently in my release and it's still pretty crisp (which is good) but I don't want it going off if I brush the collar on my jacket in cold weather. I'd be happy if they just sent me the new internal spring and I'll change it out myself. 



Kellg79 said:


> It comes with different springs so once you put those in it will not be a hair trigger any more. Most people want a hair trigger so it comes stock from the factory without a spring installed for the lightest trigger.


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

bladerunnerXT said:


> I believe the spring he is refering to that has been changed from the factory is internal and NOT the included springs in the package. I have the heavy spring currently in my release and it's still pretty crisp (which is good) but I don't want it going off if I brush the collar on my jacket in cold weather. I'd be happy if they just sent me the new internal spring and I'll change it out myself.


I am sure if you call the factory they will send you one no problem.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Got mine back today. Slip in the package says they replaced the sear and spring. I shot it about 100 times with no problems but dang if the trigger isn't TOO stiff now. I followed the adjustment instructions and at the lightest setting it takes a good amount of thumb pressure to set it off. I'm not worried about mis fires with it that's for sure. I tried it with no springs installed and its still way too stiff. I want to thank TruBall for taking care of the problem quickly but the Fang just might not be for me and thats OK. Hope everyone else is having good luck with theirs!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I did some tweaking and it's much better now! There is absolutely no felt travel in the trigger which is really nice and the tension feels about right. No mis fires so far. I knew Truball would fix the issue and I appreciate it!


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

great to hear.


----------



## bladerunnerXT (Dec 1, 2009)

Good to hear. I'm keeping the black and red one for target and just ordered one in camo for the upcoming deer season as my spare. I'll shoot both releases all summer and make sure I feel comfortable with them. 25 years of shooting index finger is a big change going to the handle. Practice makes perfect! Good luck guys


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

After getting the release set where I want it I am REALLY liking it! No more mis fires and a very crisp, smooth release. Can't wait to actually get some distance shooting in soon!


----------



## Swarkydeerman (Aug 26, 2013)

I adjusted mine after getting several misfires even with the heavy spring and longest creep.
I finally got the thumb trigger where it was braced against the back of my thumb.
That worked for about 50 shots and then it started again. Even with my thumb tightly behind inside and against it holding it to keep it from engaging, it still misfires.

I will be sending mine back asap.

I would rather have it stiff than dangerous!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Swarkydeerman said:


> I adjusted mine after getting several misfires even with the heavy spring and longest creep.
> I finally got the thumb trigger where it was braced against the back of my thumb.
> That worked for about 50 shots and then it started again. Even with my thumb tightly behind inside and against it holding it to keep it from engaging, it still misfires.
> 
> ...


Send it back and get the new sear and spring. Mine is very nice now and doesn't even need a spring in it.


----------



## Swarkydeerman (Aug 26, 2013)

10/4


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

flinginairos said:


> After getting the release set where I want it I am REALLY liking it! No more mis fires and a very crisp, smooth release. Can't wait to actually get some distance shooting in soon!


I am glad it is working now! I love mine and I am glad that you can enjoy this release like I do!


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

Mine came in the other day and it is awesome! So far through it's initial setup I am nothing short of impressed. I got the tension set how I like it and pulling against my draw rope, no issues. It is a great release! I really like the sensitivity adjustments and trigger travel adjustments. I will post more as I shoot my Bow Madness. Good shooting everyone!




















www.truball.com


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

BeauBowhunter said:


> Mine came in the other day and it is awesome! So far through it's initial setup I am nothing short of impressed. I got the tension set how I like it and pulling against my draw rope, no issues. It is a great release! I really like the sensitivity adjustments and trigger travel adjustments. I will post more as I shoot my Bow Madness. Good shooting everyone!
> View attachment 1902501
> View attachment 1902502
> View attachment 1902503
> ...


The back of yours opposite the hook looks different than mine. Mine is all closed off and not open like that. Wonder why they are different?


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

flinginairos said:


> The back of yours opposite the hook looks different than mine. Mine is all closed off and not open like that. Wonder why they are different?


I spook too soon, mine is like that but it's all black. I think the flash on your camera made it look different lol. Glad you like it, I am loving mine now!


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

In my opinion, it is a safety hazard design flaw. Glad to see TB step up to resolve this mis-fire issue. Kudos to TB.


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

flinginairos said:


> I spook too soon, mine is like that but it's all black. I think the flash on your camera made it look different lol. Glad you like it, I am loving mine now!


I think that it was just a glare from the flash. It really is an awesome release! I cannot wait to go hunting with it, I may not be able to wait until the next deer season. I may go after some turkeys or hogs with it.


----------



## 2000vikings (Dec 15, 2004)

Great thread everyone. I have been shooting Carter releases for years and really wanted to try the Tru Ball Fang 4 release, but I am a bit afraid to buy a Fang without knowing if it is one of the original mis firing releases or the newer updated release. Are there any serial numbers on the packaging that indicate this? Can we buy directly from Tru Ball to be assured? Thoughts or ideas are appreciated.


----------



## Kellg79 (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes just give T.R.U. Ball a call and tell them about your worries and they will take care of you!


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

2000vikings said:


> Great thread everyone. I have been shooting Carter releases for years and really wanted to try the Tru Ball Fang 4 release, but I am a bit afraid to buy a Fang without knowing if it is one of the original mis firing releases or the newer updated release. Are there any serial numbers on the packaging that indicate this? Can we buy directly from Tru Ball to be assured? Thoughts or ideas are appreciated.


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I bought one of the early ones that wasn't changed and I haven't had a problem with a misfire, been shooting it with a 50lbs and 60lbs bows. have over 150 shots so far on mine. I'm liking the fang 4 more and more. I like it better then my Carter choc. addictions i had.


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

Shot mine just a little out of the back door the other day at about 7 yards. I feel like if there was a spring in the middle of those two it would be awesome


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

I finally got the chance to shoot my new Fang 3 and man it is awesome!!! I cannot wait to get out in the woods with it! The arrow in the 2 pics below are a little hard to see what the arrow hit, but the black dot above the handle is the same size as the dot the arrow hit. I was shooting at 20 yds. Love this release, kudos to TRU Ball for making an awesome release! Good shooting!














www.truball.com


----------



## ffjoel7 (Oct 15, 2012)

Question to those of you who know a little about this release. I've just realized, from the youtube video, that your not supposed to hold the release horizontal..? Ive never shot a thumb release before, but i didn't know if turning the release veritcal (with back of your hand against your face) would be a problem since it twists the d-loop. Thanks so much


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

ffjoel7 said:


> Question to those of you who know a little about this release. I've just realized, from the youtube video, that your not supposed to hold the release horizontal..? Ive never shot a thumb release before, but i didn't know if turning the release veritcal (with back of your hand against your face) would be a problem since it twists the d-loop. Thanks so much


Unless you shoot a very small loop, you wouldn't notice a difference in the loop twist. In regards to holding it vertical, ever since I started with my first handle (the TRU Ball Boss X) I held it vertical for comfort more than anything. It gives me a strong anchor and helps my shot sequence. The comfort of the handle also helps with anchor and comfort; and with my new Fang 3, it is really comfortable! Hope this helps and good shooting!


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

? for ya do you like the fang or the boss x better I been tossing the idea up on one of these 2 releases.


BeauBowhunter said:


> Unless you shoot a very small loop, you wouldn't notice a difference in the loop twist. In regards to holding it vertical, ever since I started with my first handle (the TRU Ball Boss X) I held it vertical for comfort more than anything. It gives me a strong anchor and helps my shot sequence. The comfort of the handle also helps with anchor and comfort; and with my new Fang 3, it is really comfortable! Hope this helps and good shooting!


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

jesses80 said:


> ? for ya do you like the fang or the boss x better I been tossing the idea up on one of these 2 releases.


For hunting, it is hard to beat the Fang because you can use as a hook style or full containment and it is silent to reload. For tournaments, the Boss X hands down. They are both great releases and have their strong points. The Boss X can be used hunting but is better suited for tournaments. The Fang's adjustability could let it be an either or type release, but it is geared more towards hunting. Hope this helps and good shooting!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I didn't care for the BossX I had. It was very loud and somewhat hard to cock. I also didnt like the rotating head that much. The Fang is more my style with the open hook because I have been hunting with a Truball Short N Sweet since 2007. I will be hunting with the Fang this year because I am shooting better than ever right now using it!


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

thanks guys I think I will just get bolth and give them a shot I been shooting the max pro 4 for the past 3 years so I like the swivel head what the heck guess you can't have to many releases.


----------



## Zixer (Dec 1, 2013)

Bumping this for an update that have the Fang, what are your thoughts on the release after using it for a while?


----------



## Roklok (Oct 12, 2013)

Been using my Fang 4 for over 3 months and have thousands of shots with no problems. Love it. Much better than the Scott wrist release I was using.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Zixer said:


> Bumping this for an update that have the Fang, what are your thoughts on the release after using it for a while?


I ended up selling mine. I liked it but liked the Stan Shootoff a whole lot better. The Fang hurt my fingers after a while, it seemed like the whole weight of the bow was on my index finger. I got used to it after a while but I did notice it after shooting several shots.


----------



## BMWrider (Sep 26, 2014)

I have about 1,500 shots with the Cabela's version (olive drab hook with buckle strap) and really love this release. I've fired it prematurely a few times, but all of them were user error (while wearing gloves). I've got it set with near zero travel and no springs installed. I give it a big :thumbs_up


----------



## Stringster (Aug 12, 2014)

I shoot this for hunting and it is one of the crispest triggers I have shot


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Stringster said:


> I shoot this for hunting and it is one of the crispest triggers I have shot


Trigger is very nice on it. If the handle would have fit my hand better I would still have it!


----------



## Stringster (Aug 12, 2014)

flinginairos said:


> Trigger is very nice on it. If the handle would have fit my hand better I would still have it!


I shoot the 4 finger one? Was is too big or small for your hand


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

I shot the 3 finger this weekend. It was nice, but 4 would have been a better fit for my average sized hands. It started releasing around 50 lbs without hitting the trigger after working correctly the first several shots. I popped myself in the face several times. I'm sure it was something i didnt' have adjusted correctly, but i ended up going with a wrist release again.


----------



## Jaymo37 (Dec 23, 2013)

I recently got the Cabela's version (OD Green Hook) and would guess I've got 800-1000 shots on it and haven't had a single misfire. I am shooting it with no spring, and with the factory settings. I really like the hood design, with the option to close or keep it open. I made the switch from a Tru-Fire Hardcore wrist release, and feel as if my groups are really tightening up as my release is much more consistent. I keep the thumb barrel deep in my thumb pocket and squeeze gently as if I were making a fist. 

At this point, I would recommend this release to anyone looking to make the switch. I've had a great experience thus far in my transition from a wrist release.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Stringster said:


> I shoot the 4 finger one? Was is too big or small for your hand


It was a little too small for me. I had the three finger.



kda082 said:


> I shot the 3 finger this weekend. It was nice, but 4 would have been a better fit for my average sized hands. It started releasing around 50 lbs without hitting the trigger after working correctly the first several shots. I popped myself in the face several times. I'm sure it was something i didnt' have adjusted correctly, but i ended up going with a wrist release again.


Mine was set fairly heavy and would work fine for about 20 or so shots then at half draw it would let go. TruBall fixed it for me. Not sure what the problem was but they definitely changed something in the trigger on it.


----------

